
Ask HN: Ripley as a Service, any interest? - alain_gilbert
I was thinking: maybe it could be a good idea to create a software like Ripley as a service to insure all computers shut down in a certain location if a robbery is ongoing.<p>Do you guys think there would be any interest from the businesses for such a service ?<p>Reference: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16154058
======
bryanrasmussen
I think there would be interest, but I can't help but think most of the
interest will be in avoiding legal issues. Robbers don't generally steal data
off the computers.

In the case of legal issues I wonder about clientele you will attract, and
your pricing strategy.

~~~
alain_gilbert
For the pricing strategy, it could be as simple as "$x per month/year per
workstation"

Or some discounted packages: $x 1-10 computers, $y 11-100, $z 101-1000.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
yeah but if the clients will in reality turn out to only be people who want to
avoid legal issues then they might be more trouble than you imagine, therefore
need to charge more and then based on what you need to charge you might not be
able to keep enough clients to make creating/maintaining service especially
worthwhile.

~~~
alain_gilbert
In that case, I'd go with:

    
    
      - package1 ($): Service as is.
      - package2 ($$): Self-hosted as is.
      - package3 ($$$): Self-hosted with support.

